# 89 4wd stanza for sale?



## 4wdStanzaDude (Mar 2, 2019)

Trying to help my mom sell her 1989 Stanza, but we have no idea what it's worth. It's a 5 speed 4wd 4-cylinder that was all mechanically sound when it was parked, besides using a little oil. Not sure what motor/milage, but I'll try to get more details later next week. I should probably mention that we are in western NC for anyone interested. The main issue is that the front and rear glass was busted out, so I'm sure the interior has suffered from sitting with only a tarp to protect it the last few months. 
I figured I would put out a feeler here since you don't see many of these cars anymore, and if anyone needed a parts car, they would be here looking eventually.
But like I said, I'll try to get more info to post later on and probably take some pictures if anyone is interested.


----------

